# DRL Module



## madanac (Nov 17, 2006)

I am buying a 2006 Frontier 4X4 in Arizona and need to have daytime running lights installed to pass Canadian standards. Has anyone replaced/installed a DRL module? Suggestions on how to do this. Auto electrical guys have been cautious about this. They have suggested if this is done wrong it can mess with the truck's computer.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

madanac said:


> I am buying a 2006 Frontier 4X4 in Arizona and need to have daytime running lights installed to pass Canadian standards. Has anyone replaced/installed a DRL module? Suggestions on how to do this. Auto electrical guys have been cautious about this. They have suggested if this is done wrong it can mess with the truck's computer.


Sorry I don't have any info for you. If you do a _Search_, you'll find several threads, however, they don't appear to be very helpful. I have thought I'd like to have DRL on my truck, but I've never really investigated it beyond searching through this forum and my service manual. The SM has a list of components (I believe I may have listed them in another thread), however I've never found any good images showing where everything goes. Anyway, I hope you have some success with this (please post if you do) and if nothing else I'll be sending it back to the top of the list where hopefully someone with some info can chime in.


----------



## madanac (Nov 17, 2006)

Jerry, one of the local dealerships I spoke with have indicated that they can use the foglights and some form of switch. Or, one could use two switches and the regular headlights. He indicated that to use the DRL module that be part of the Canadian version is far too difficult. After I get this done, I will let you know how.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

madanac said:


> Jerry, one of the local dealerships I spoke with have indicated that they can use the foglights and some form of switch. Or, one could use two switches and the regular headlights. He indicated that to use the DRL module that be part of the Canadian version is far too difficult. After I get this done, I will let you know how.


Thanks for the follow-up. Maybe it's the same reasoning as when I asked Nissan about factory cruise control for my truck. I was thinking it'd just be a few harnesses & relays to tie into the factory system, but they told me it's a completely different main harness (way too much trouble there).

I just browsed to JC Whitney to see if they still sold their aftermarket DRL kit. I was looking at doing DRL on a previous vehicle and at the time, JCW used to sell a kit to do just that. Maybe someone else has one out there.

If a set of fogs will do the job for you, that'd be nice. I really like the fog lights I added to my truck, they make a big difference on wet, dark roads.

I look forward to hearing what your final solution is.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Why don't you ask a Canadian Nissan dealer what components you would need for DRL. As far as I know, DRL has to come on through the ign switch, when the key is on. You cannot use a seperate switch to turn on the DRL. The only other difference would be a set of resistors to your headlamps when DRL is on. When the headlamps are turned on through the light switch then the headlamps are on full power, for normal night time operation. But being that all signals go through the ecm, you better be careful before you do anything drastic.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

madanac said:


> I am buying a 2006 Frontier 4X4 in Arizona and need to have daytime running lights installed to pass Canadian standards. Has anyone replaced/installed a DRL module? Suggestions on how to do this. Auto electrical guys have been cautious about this. They have suggested if this is done wrong it can mess with the truck's computer.


It may be a lot more involved than just installing a module, which means it may not cost effective to have a factory set up.

The wiring harnesses may not be set for the Canadian version DRL on a US vehicle.

Then there is the lighting CPU which is specific for the Canadian vehicles plus the extra relays and the uncertainty of the BCM as well.

It's more likely to modify the lighting system having the low beams come on every time the vehicle is started. This should satisfy the requirement.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

golfer said:


> It may be a lot more involved than just installing a module, which means it may not cost effective to have a factory set up.
> 
> The wiring harnesses may not be set for the Canadian version DRL on a US vehicle.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a Nissan dealership job to me. They should have all information on hand regarding DRL's. It'll cost more, but they're way more familiar with Frontier's than a Joe Blow mechanic shop.

That reminds me, a local dealership has a lot of used American Pathfinders on the lot. I forgot to ask the salesman if they've added DRL's to them when I took one for a test drive. I'd imagine they've installed them as I don't think they're allowed to sell new or used vehicles without checking the vehicle and complying to Canadian safety standards .

Since your location is in Vancouver, and if you want the job done by Nissan, take it to Morrey Nissan in Burnaby on Lougheed Highway, by Brentwood Town Centre.


----------

